# placing 55g on surface thats 45 inch



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

I will be moving my 55g tank soon to another location and the surface I want to put it on is only 45 inchs long. Would it be an issue if i got a 48 in board and had it hanging off either end 1.5 in. or would this create a structural concern for the tank?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

That would work fine. You will see many commercial tanks with over hangs. In this case, the front and back will still be supported so there won't be any additional strain on the over hang.


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

yup, the extra board on top should make it perfectly safe. Make sure it is 3/4 inch to be safe


----------

